# Pre Pregnancy Care...nearly there..



## Ndel (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all
Its been a long time since I have posted. But since getting a promotion last August and being referred to the pre conception clinic last sept, things have been quite hard. 
Work is stressfull and trying to get my sugars down this much has been a long road.
On a much better note, I went to the pre conception clinic with my HBA1C of 8.9 which dropped in Oct to 7.5, then dropped in Jan to 7.2 and last week I got my bloods done before the hosp which is this Thursday, and I couldn't wait for the results as I am too excited, and I rang to get the results from my doctor. I am bang on 7.0. I was so excited I got off the phone, i cried. 
Just a quick general question. Do I have to be the 7.0 for 2-3 months or would in your opinion think they would consider the 7.2 in January along with the 7.0 now to give me the go ahead. I think if I have to wait another few months to get the go ahead im going to explode. 

Any experience of this would be a brilliant help. 
Thanks so much
Noelle


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't answer your question Noelle, but just wanted to congratulate you on your superb efforts at reducing your HbA1c! Well done, and I hope that it's not too long before you are given the go ahead


----------



## Ndel (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply northerner. Nearly there now all going well.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi noelle

I personally can't answer but I know from what I was told about babies that if it was me I'd have to stay at that for at least 3-6 months.

Have they put you on folic acid yet?

Hope you can start trying soon


----------

